# Gran Turismo 5



## Starbeast (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## devilsgrin (Jul 9, 2011)

its a great game and all...but its been out for ages... graphically, its a masterpiece!


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 9, 2011)

I've only played it at a friend's house, but I didn't think it was any great leap over GT4 on the PS2.

But I think racing games have probably plateaued until they find a way of introducing G-forces.


----------



## Starbeast (Jul 10, 2011)

devilsgrin said:


> its a great game and all...but its been out for ages... graphically, its a masterpiece!


 
I really like the Gran Turismo series, you get to play different types of racing, with many vehicles from around the world. And the graphics are getting better with every new release, soon it will be difficult to tell the difference between real car footage from computer rendered images. 



HareBrain said:


> I've only played it at a friend's house, but I didn't think it was any great leap over GT4 on the PS2.
> 
> But I think racing games have probably plateaued until they find a way of introducing G-forces.


 
Yes, to get the better graphics you'll have to upgrade to the PS3.

And that would be cool if an enclosed driver's seat was created to feel the G-forces and the affects of crashing. It would be very thrilling and you wouldn't get hurt. That would be a great virtual ride at a theme park.  Count me in!


----------



## devilsgrin (Jul 10, 2011)

and lets not forget - its 3D if your TV is...


----------



## wookie8472 (Aug 30, 2011)

gran turismo 4 was and is a far superior game in every way. gt 5 was a disappointing and lacklustre attempt at draiming gamers pockets. 
a travesty of a game.


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 30, 2011)

wookie8472 said:


> gran turismo 4 was and is a far superior game in every way. gt 5 was a disappointing and lacklustre attempt at draiming gamers pockets.
> a travesty of a game.


 
Thanks for the info *Wookie8472*, you just saved me some money.


----------



## wookie8472 (Aug 30, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> Thanks for the info *Wookie8472*, you just saved me some money.



my pleasure.
i rented it for a week and hated it. it was all graphics and no game.
you should get gt4 on the ps2, a much better buy, and cheaper too...


----------



## Cayal (Aug 30, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> Thanks for the info *Wookie8472*, you just saved me some money.



Why not hire it and see for yourself?


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 30, 2011)

Cayal said:


> Why not hire it and see for yourself?


 
True, it may be as fun as the early Ridge Racer games. I'll check it out by renting it.


----------



## biodroid (Aug 30, 2011)

Starbeast - GT5 is a big waste of time. It looks exactly like GT5 Prologue which is more than 3-4 years old, same engine etc. I played GT5 for about a week then sold it. I prefer NFS Shift 2 Unleashed, still get to use modern road cars and modify them with many tracks as well. The GFX on Shift 2 is far superior to GT5 and the physics are more realistic.


----------



## Cayal (Aug 31, 2011)

biodroid said:


> Starbeast - GT5 is a big waste of time. It looks exactly like GT5 Prologue which is more than 3-4 years old, same engine etc. I played GT5 for about a week then sold it. I prefer NFS Shift 2 Unleashed, still get to use modern road cars and modify them with many tracks as well. The GFX on Shift 2 is far superior to GT5 and the physics are more realistic.



You're joking right?

First of all Need 4 Speed is a different driving game than GT.
Second of all, the physics in Shift 2 are about as unrealistic as you can expect from any game.
Thirdly don't even talk about graphics and expect to be taken seriously. They're not close.

And once again, he can borrow it and decide for himself.


----------



## biodroid (Aug 31, 2011)

Cayal - Are _you_ joking? The physics in Shift 2 are actually spot on for a racing sim, don't be fooled by reviews where they say it's like driving on ice. These are modern road cars and not F1 cars, they will have body roll and stability issues because of their high centre of gravity and they weigh almost double that of F1 cars. I never got that feeling in GT5, the cars felt the same whether I drove a Micra or a Focus. Have you even seen the 2 games GFX? Shift 2 is way superior than GT5 I know I have played both and sold GT5 because Shift 2 is better. I was racing a VW Beetle and was having a peek at the other cars and they had lots of jaggy's instead of rounded bits where they should be, S2's cars don't have that. The reflection rates are better on the cars in S2 than GT5. Night racing in S2 is amazing and scary at the same time with lighting that blows your mind. The rain in GT5 looks like marbles rolling on the windscreen, if you compare that to the rain effects in F1 2010 then GT5 has a lot to learn in that department. Rain in F1 looks like rain, rain in GT5 looks like white misted marbles. Yes S2 doesn't have weather effects. S2 has an awesome damage modeller for every car, I think GT5 only has a damage modeller after a certain driver level, why is that? I want see the bits and pieces fly off not just dent.

Starbeast is of course welcome to try the games out but this is my opinion so no I am not joking, and why won't I be taken seriously about graphics? Are you a guru in graphics?


----------



## Starbeast (Sep 1, 2011)

Cayal said:


> And once again, he can borrow it and decide for himself.


 


biodroid said:


> Starbeast is of course welcome to try the games out but this is my opinion so no I am not joking, and why won't I be taken seriously about graphics? Are you a guru in graphics?


 

Some game shops let people try out games, so I'll do that. 

But as far as graphics go, I'm not picky.

Thanks for the further input guys.


----------



## CyBeR (Sep 1, 2011)

Starbeast, there's one simple thing to remember about* Gran Turismo 5*: it doesn't reveal its strengths right off the bat. You get no damage for the first few races, no complete physics model and no access to the premium cars (the 200 really shiny cars). You only get to experience the game at its best only after quite a few hours of play. 
I personally have a good time playing it and rising through the challenges. Though the Nascar ones can go hang themselves as far as I'm concerned. 0.01 seconds my duck behind.


----------



## TheTomG (Sep 1, 2011)

I quite enjoy GT5, though it hasn't drawn me in to the hours of play that GT3 did. I think that was the pinnacle of my GT addiction


----------



## Starbeast (Sep 1, 2011)

CyBeR said:


> (the 200 really shiny cars). You only get to experience the game at its best only after quite a few hours of play.
> I personally have a good time playing it


 
Thank you for the input *CyBeR*. Hmm, there may be a pass-code to unlock the cars and any extras.

Here's some GT5 "wheelie" action, first a three minute race, then a compilation of other autos from GT5 "popping wheelies"


----------



## boohey12 (Sep 5, 2011)

disappointed with GT5 with car interiors missing from none premium car and i felt the game play wasnt as realistic as GT4, 

I'm now waiting for Forza 4 i think its gonig to be a much better game graphically and game play


----------



## Starbeast (Sep 5, 2011)

boohey12 said:


> disappointed with GT5 with car interiors missing from none premium car and i felt the game play wasnt as realistic as GT4


 
I played GT4 last week, great fantasy driver simulator. Very cool selection of vehicles.

It's too bad the creators of GT5 didn't continue improving everything to increase the excitememnt, the realism and quality of the graphics in thier fifth game of the series..

I'm now waiting for Forza 4 i think its gonig to be a much better game graphically and game play

I've seen some excellent car graphics from Forza 3 & 4








​ 








​ 

Forza 4 graphics comparison​


----------



## biodroid (Sep 6, 2011)

I am eagerly awaiting F1 2011. From the youtube footage it looks like they improved the graphics a lot, the physics looks better as well and it's a smoother game.


----------

